# RV Spare Wheel



## Scotjimland (May 23, 2005)

Does anyone know where I can source a secondhand 22.5 in. wheel and tyre for an RV :?: 


Jim


----------



## johnsandywhite (May 9, 2005)

Hi *Jim*. You could try any of the large RV dealer's. If you don't know them I can give you links. I have noticed that a lot of the newer RV's don't come with a spare. Especailly the Pusher's. The engine is where the spare normally goes in the basement storage. Although mine on the Crown is underneath like van's are. :wink:

The American way of thinking is that if you have spent a couple hundred thousand on an RV you are unlikely to want to get your hands dirty. So you will call out a break down service. :roll:


----------



## Scotjimland (May 23, 2005)

Thanks John, I've already emailed a few dealers and now waiting on replies. 
Your right about having no spare wheel on pushers, not only that, they weigh about 90lb plus and you need a heavy jack and wheel spanner 8O ..a job best left to the breakdown guy but I don't want to be stranded miles from civilisation waiting days to get help. Even if I don't actually change the wheel I'll have one available.
Where and how to store it will be the next problem .. any ideas ?


----------



## johnsandywhite (May 9, 2005)

Hi *Jim*. If you have Basement storage? That and the roof are about the only places to site one on a Pusher. With regards changing a wheel? I (having done so loads of times) find it fairly straight forward. The original (almost brand new) screw jack that I got with the Coachmen snapped the first time I tried to use it. It had rusted solid in a sea flooded compartment.  I bought myself an ex-Army 10 ton Bottle Jack for £20. It's brilliant. Never failed yet. :wink:


----------



## Scotjimland (May 23, 2005)

Hi John, thanks for the ideas, a basement locker would be favorite, haven't tried it for size yet. 
Roof .. getting it up would be a challenge 8O .. it's a big tyre and wheel, 22 1/2 in rim .. 
My other idea was to make a tow bar carrier but that might prove problematic by blocking some of the engine ventilation grill. 
Failing all of these a carrier fitted underneath might be the only answer. 
Bottle jack sounds good, I'll have a search on line for one. 

Cheers 
Jim


----------



## johnsandywhite (May 9, 2005)

Hi *Jim*. I didn't mention a carrier unerneath like my Crown because having been under a Pusher I didn't think there would be room. Regarding fitting one to a carrier on the Tow bar as a solution. I have seen them mentioned but people queried the airflow at the rear. Some seem to say it is OK. Other's say not. That's why I didn't mention that method. Horses for courses? :wink: But then again. Some fit Motorcycles and Bikes on the back. :wink:


----------



## 88927 (May 10, 2005)

Hi Jim
Have you tried ebay? I know its a long shot but I believe that you can now put wanted ads on there now, maybe worth a go mate.
I want to learn here, but I thought a pusher got its air from under the coach and expelled hot air from the rear grille, am I wrong (again)??? :? :? 
Keith


----------



## johnsandywhite (May 9, 2005)

No *kands* you are not wrong. You are correct. :wink:


----------



## Scotjimland (May 23, 2005)

First reply from a dealer for a new wheel and tyre from the States.. 

£700 + VAT ouch 8O 

I'll keep looking I think :evil:


----------



## johnsandywhite (May 9, 2005)

Scotjimland said:


> First reply from a dealer for a new wheel and tyre from the States..
> 
> £700 + VAT ouch 8O
> 
> I'll keep looking I think :evil:


 8O That is definitely an OUCH. A very good idea to keep looking. Have you tried to source from secondhand in the US? Might be worth a look. I may be going over at the end of October. Might be able to pick you one up for £500. Only joking. :lol:


----------



## Scotjimland (May 23, 2005)

Progress at last, I found 'part used tyres' at GS Tyres. They import part used from Japan 8O 
It still has 8mm tread left and is guaranteed .. as I only intend using it in an emergency it might never be used but gives peace of mind. 

£45  new tyres are + £300

Anyone buying a used RV bear this in mind , a full set of new tyres on mine would be almost £2k 8O


----------



## johnsandywhite (May 9, 2005)

:lol: That's brilliant news Jim. Is it a local to you company? Do they have a website? :wink:


----------



## 88726 (May 9, 2005)

hi guys

wow! 2k for a new set or tyres , what size of tyres are we talking about here !

i used to be tempted to buy some rv's , which ones run on cheap tyres ? minibagos ??


----------



## Scotjimland (May 23, 2005)

Hi John 

Good news indeed. 

G & S Tyres are a local company and don't have a web site. I believe they belong to a national tyre group who specialise in commercial 24 hr roadside tyre assistance. 
As far as I know it costs nothing to register with them and I believe they cover the whole of EU .. They guy I dealt with wasn't the head honcho, hence the £45 cash in hand :wink: 
I'm making further enquiries about the cover and will post with details as soon as I know. 

Jim


----------



## Scotjimland (May 23, 2005)

theflyingscot said:


> hi guys
> 
> wow! 2k for a new set or tyres , what size of tyres are we talking about here !
> 
> i used to be tempted to buy some rv's , which ones run on cheap tyres ? minibagos ??


HI flyingscot

RVs and cheap do go in the same sentance .. lol

Mine are 22.5 inch rims .. standard on most HGV, busses etc, some run on 19.5 rims which are not standard in the UK

JSW will know more about this topic .. :wink:


----------



## johnsandywhite (May 9, 2005)

theflyingscot said:


> which ones run on cheap tyres ? minibagos ??


  Just about. The class 'C's run on 16.5 similar to the 4 tracker's. You can buy them new at around £60. Just bought a secondhand one for £25. :wink:


----------



## 88926 (May 10, 2005)

SOS ATS
thats the chaps we used when one of our recovery trucks had a blow out.Been there done that 22 1/2" wheel isnt to be messed with let alone jacking up the RV roadside when an artic truck passes you at 70 mph.Interesting enough my insurance policy came through today including RAC (ragged ar**d club) cover UK and continental with no mention of a weight limit so i will use them ,that will be a laugh when they see the size of the Revolution .But its in writing and i recon they will have to honour the cover (mmmmmmmm)also no mention of fulltiming in the policy


----------



## Scotjimland (May 23, 2005)

IanH said:


> 22 1/2" wheel isnt to be messed with let alone jacking up the RV roadside when an artic truck passes you at 70 mph.


Absolutely agree . .. I have no intention of trying to either, I want to carry a spare tyre in the event of a blowout. Odd sized tyres are not always easily obtainable when travelling outside the UK . This might save a lengthy delay while a tyre is found.

On the subject of breakdown cover, the only company I could get cover with was Mayday through the Caravan Club, RAC and AA point blank refused.

Jim


----------



## johnsandywhite (May 9, 2005)

I could have had breakdown insurance on my new policy (through RAC) with Baker's for £60 extra. :wink:


----------



## Scotjimland (May 23, 2005)

johnsandywhite said:


> I could have had breakdown insurance on my new policy (through RAC) with Baker's for £60 extra. :wink:


Odd how this works, Greenflag won't give RVs cover either yet Mayday AKA Greenflag do .. :roll:


----------



## 88926 (May 10, 2005)

Mayday are also the only cover that recovers you to your destination and back home,


----------

